# Gunsmith to rechamber a Rem 700



## tmanfrmtn (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a remington 700 varmint that is 22-250 and want to put a new 206 rem barrel on it and have it re chambered.
 Are there any quality gunsmiths in the Atlanta/Marietta that would do a quality job for me?
 I would also head north to have the work done I just hate to start driving south of Alt unless I cannot find anyone somewhat local


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 6, 2012)

Probably gonna be hard to find a barrel and a reamer for a 206 rem...

But if you talking 260 Rem... then there should be several near there... if not there are some here in S GA...


----------



## rayjay (Jun 6, 2012)

These guys build a lot of winning LR competition guns. They have a 700 yard range at the shop. They also know the 260 Rem and it's derivatives very well and probably already own a reamer that will suit your needs. They are up in Jefferson which would be a little bit of a drive but worth it imo. 

American Precision Arms
Jered Joplin

You can talk to David or Bill also. Jered is always real busy so one of the other guys can help. 706-534-1577


----------



## tmanfrmtn (Jun 7, 2012)

Called them today.
 I have to say I did not expect them to be a maker of ultra high end guns.
 Ordering a barrel from them this week and going to have them do my work.
 Funny I am going to spend more on my gunsmithing than I did on the gun but sounds like it will be worth it


----------



## watermedic (Jun 8, 2012)

tmanfrmtn said:


> Called them today.
> I have to say I did not expect them to be a maker of ultra high end guns.
> Ordering a barrel from them this week and going to have them do my work.
> Funny I am going to spend more on my gunsmithing than I did on the gun but sounds like it will be worth it



That is normal for quality work.


----------



## spurandrack (Aug 7, 2012)

*gunsmith to rechamber a rem 700*

buy you another barrel..........

s&r


----------

